
Kik Is Here to Stay - doener
https://www.kik.com/blog/kik-medialab-acquisition/
======
gus_massa
How is this related to the plan to release a (crypto)coin?

~~~
acemarke
Looks like the original company behind Kik Messenger and that coin sold
Messenger to another company rather than shutting it down themselves.

